# Wax?!



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Need your opinions here people. Whats the best summer wax to use?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You'll get many different responses but in the end its all the same. Most over the counter wax products generally last 2-3 months given that you properly wash your car at least once a week and use a good quality car wash shampoo.

You can't beat Meguiars in terms of quality and price. Their NXT synthetic wax is great. I personally am using their Synthetic Sealant 2.0. Im not sure if this is available locally. I may have bought it online. Its a part of their Professional line.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like Duragloss 105 TPP and Collinite 476S. That leaves a long-lasting warm glow to the paint. I did my cars last fall, and they're still glowing when they're clean.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I use Eagle One. Seems ok.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> Need your opinions here people. Whats the best summer wax to use?


You don't say what color your car is, but if it is a darker color, nothing will beat ZAINO! It is NOT a wax. It is a POLYMER! It is easy to apply and looks FANTASTIC! It works great on lighter colors too, but it REALLY shines on the darker colors. You can go to their website and read about the different products and see pictures of different cars. Trust me, the shines shown are NOT enhanced by PhotoShop! IF you have any questions, you can call. In the past, Sal Zaino usually answers the phone himself! I have not spoken to him in several years, so I don't know if he still answers the phone, but he is very helpful. Some of their newer products don't even have to be rubbed OFF! You just apply and let it dry! I have been using Zaino since the summer of 1998!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

car is white


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> car is white


3M Performance Finish, 39030....on Amazon...this is a reactive silicone based product that bonds to the surface....Car's surface should be in good shape....Go to "YouTube" and search this product.....amazing...!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> car is white


Zaino will still look great, but you won't see that WET LOOK like you wou;ld on my color. Still a great product and will not melt in the hot weather like caranuba wax.


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

If you want an easy wax to apply and remove just go with Meguiar's Gold Class Carnuba it doesn't last as long as other waxes but it is super easy to buff on and off and it smells great ha  The ease of use makes it really effecient and it takes less time to wax the car. But if you want a longer lasting wax go with NXT. Just make sure you clay bar b4 putting the wax on because it will make your life a lot easier in the end and it will help you avoid those ugly swirl marks! I've tried many waxes because I'm a part time detailer and I use all Meguiar's product.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

is NuFinish anygood? see alot of commercials for it saying its a once a year wax. this true?


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

NuFinish is a long lasting wax yes but I experimented with this stuff myself and other than protecting the paint it didn't seem to make the paint pop and give that mirror like reflection like Meguiar's or Zaino. I still like NuFinish and would buy this stuff again because of its longevity. If you truely want long lasting protection NuFinish will work but also look into paint sealants too...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I personally use Liquid Glass. More of a polish than a wax but works great. Goes on and off insanely easy. No need to worry about leaving it on too long. Can put on a second coat after the first dries. Hardens into a shell over the paint. I plan to clay bar the car tomorrow and do this as well.

It leaves a mirror like finish and combined with the clay bar, awesome.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

For what it is worth Consumer Reports claims Nufinish is the best. According to them the Cruze is unreliable and a peice of junk but they report no trouble areas worse than better than average. They have other cars with trouble areas far worse than average but they rate them as best buys????


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino is fantastic, first application can be kind of a PITA but after that it is quick and easy and very durable


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzer_1-

NBrehm is correct when he says "Zaino is fantastic, first application can be kind of a PITA but after that it is quick and easy and very durable."

That is true, but it depends on what application you are doing. The original application can be "time-consuming", but well worth the time it takes. When I first started using Zaino in the summer of 1998, Sal Zaino did not have as many different products as he does now. All I can tell you is that you will not be disappointed.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you don't want to deal with the aggravation, Zaino all in one is still really good, but doesn't quite give you the depth of going through the multi stage process


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Never waxed before due to major fails I've seen. Always left it to a "pro". Think I'll check out these products though now that I have a garage to take my time on without being in the sun.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Today, I waxed my Cruze for the first time. Used MeQuiars NXT Tech Wax 2.0. Didn't clay bar it or anything else because it is still new. I like the results on the Gold Mist the car has. It'll get another application within the coming month.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

*Wax is for the young*

If you want the finish to have any depth, you need to polish it. It requires some investment in a polisher, pads, and the actual polishes. Look around You Tube there are several 'how to' tutorials on there. Personally I have a Porter Cable machine which works well and if it breaks repairs can be had at one of their service centers.

As for a wax, after years of waxing cars and exhaustive research )) I've decided to use one of those "in between" spray and wipe shine products that's silicon based. No great shine but I use it after every wash to clean and protect the paint because wax doesn't last but that polish underneath does. Besides I'm too lazy to wax my car the right way anymore...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Today, I waxed my Cruze for the first time. Used MeQuiars NXT Tech Wax 2.0. Didn't clay bar it or anything else because it is still new. I like the results on the Gold Mist the car has. It'll get another application within the coming month.


New cars can still have debris in the paint and clearcoat imperfections. Clay barring the car can get rid of these.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

The clay bar works to Clean the surface. Even new cars, with no mileage, sat somewhere for a bit,,, was transported some how, and if by rail,, it can have a Rail Dust. It's like brake dust from our brakes, but it is from the metal wheels of the train, and can burn its way into the clear coat. As with other contaminants, that can settle of the surface. At the dealerships,, we had to do TONS of white cars because of this,, and a few had to be warranty repainted, even thought we clay and waxed,,, the metal flakes that burned their way into the clear coat, would start to rust and stain 2 weeks afterwards.

So the clay bar will CLEAN the surface to get ALL of the surface contaminants off,, Before the wax/protection applied. Making for a better,easier to do wax job, that will last longer.

25 years doing Auto-Body and Paint work. I learned a few things  

Avoid the Cleaner waxes,, as they contain a abrasive to Clean the surface, from oxidation,, (or the white milky look that cars in the sun can get with age,) and can micro scratch the clear coat. Causing what looks like spider webs in the painted surface.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Pruittx2 said:


> At the dealerships,, we had to do TONS of white cars because of this,, and a few had to be warranty repainted, even thought we clay and waxed,,, the metal flakes that burned their way into the clear coat, would start to rust and stain 2 weeks afterwards.


Did the owner of the dealership ever notify GM that MAYBE white/light colored cars should be delivered COVERED like in the old days or like AUDI does now? It would be cheaper than repainting them. Besides, I would NEVER want a NEW car that was repainted! Is this another thing we have to worry about the next time we go car shopping? UGH! As if there wasn't enough we have to watch out for now!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Which one should you use for your car?

Use Carnauba Wax if:

1) Your car is parked indoors 
2) You want the deepest wettest look for your car
3) You tend to wax your car often. 


Use Synthetic Polymer Sealants if:

1) You park your car outside 
2) The car you are applying it on is a daily drive 
3) Durability is your main concern

A few suggested products [in No Particular Order]
Carnauba Waxes

1. Meguair’s #26 Hi Tech Yellow Wax
2. Mothers California Gold 
3. Zymol 

Polymer Sealants

1. Meguair’s NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0
2. Mother’s FX SynWax
3. Zaino Z-2 Pro
4. Lliquid Glass [you must use Liquid Glass Pre-Cleaner once a year, prior to applying Liquid Glass]

Carnauba car wax produces an deep, wet healthy shine that you can’t attain with a sealant. 
Winners at car shows, use a Wet Carnauba not a polymer sealant.

Some car paint enthusiasts apply a layer of Carnauba Wax on top of synthetic sealants for maximum gloss.

Now, getting your finish "ready" for wax/sealant is dependent upon the severity of finish scratches, oxidation, age and other factors.
For proof of this, make note of the range of Meguiars products by range of abrasive content.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

This is the way it's REALLY done right!

How to remove shallow RIDS and how to machine apply both a paint sealant and a finishing wax - YouTube

It's 42 minutes long, but I learned A LOT! 

They show you step by step the PROPER TECHNIQUE (very important) on a 2010 Crystal Red Metallic 
Chevrolet Corvette

1. Getting rid of RIDS (Random Isolated Deeper Scratches)
2. Polish to get rid of any imperfections
3. Protect with a polymer sealant.
4. Carnauba wax over the sealant.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont recommend machine polishing your car unless you have some experience. Its easy to burn through your clearcoat in just a few seconds. I also dont recommend buying anything off the shelf at your local auto store. Try Chemical Guys, and Autopia.com is an awesome detailing forum.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I dont recommend machine polishing your car unless you have some experience. Its easy to burn through your clearcoat in just a few seconds. I also dont recommend buying anything off the shelf at your local auto store. Try Chemical Guys, and Autopia.com is an awesome detailing forum.


I agree, it is VERY easy to do damage to the paint, plastic trim, headlight and taillights with a polisher. Stick with hand waxes if you are inexperienced.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I buy Liquid Glass off the shelf of my local auto store....


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I agree, it is VERY easy to do damage to the paint, plastic trim, headlight and taillights with a polisher. Stick with hand waxes if you are inexperienced.


Although using a machine like the Porter-Cable I use is not rocket science and nearly fool proof, there is merrit to the above statement. I don't think you can damage the paint with a PC machine (unless you turn the machine upside down and rub it across the paint). You *can* contact plastic trim with the buffing wheel and cause discoloration of unpainted plastic trim. (If this happens, use something like 'Back to black' to hide the faded looking trim or paint the trim.) So the word is to mask the plastic trim or BE VERY CAREFUL not to get the polisher up against plastic. On older vehicles you will me amazed at the difference in the gloss of the paint after a little polishing. On newer vehicles (esp. with black and dark color paints) you're looking to remove those random scratches and swirls.

If you don't want to polish your car, use a quality wax with regularity and the imperfections (while still there) will be hidden by the layering of the wax. Nanowax is good for this as is Duragloss 111. (But like I said before too lazy to wax any more.)

Just remember, stop waxing and those nasty scratches, swirls and haze marks return to the roost.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Pruittx2 said:


> The clay bar works to Clean the surface. Even new cars, with no mileage, sat somewhere for a bit,,, was transported some how, and if by rail,, it can have a Rail Dust. It's like brake dust from our brakes, but it is from the metal wheels of the train, and can burn its way into the clear coat. As with other contaminants, that can settle of the surface. At the dealerships,, we had to do TONS of white cars because of this,, and a few had to be warranty repainted, even thought we clay and waxed,,, the metal flakes that burned their way into the clear coat, would start to rust and stain 2 weeks afterwards.
> 
> So the clay bar will CLEAN the surface to get ALL of the surface contaminants off,, Before the wax/protection applied. Making for a better,easier to do wax job, that will last longer.
> 
> ...


I think most cars (at least the ones I see on tractor trailer haulers) are covered in white plastic these days. If they aren't they should be. An ounce of prevention...


----------



## GraniteBlue (May 8, 2013)

I just used nufinish once a year polish on my 2012 Cruze for the first time. The guy at the store reccommended it. I kind of messed up though by applying to the whole car all at once instead of in sections which had me buffing the **** out of the over-dried product. Got it all off though and looks...ok..not much of a shine though. I was told it's good for new paint(6 months and older) and would seal it up and protect it..there was alot of asphalt tar or what not in specs along the doors and i applied some pressure to buff it off. After reading afterwards on the proper way of applying it, im hoping i didnt damage the paint...what do you guys think! Paint color is Blue Granite btw


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pics?


----------

